# Keith Lee is ALL ELITE!!!



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

What was the need to announce and present him as a "surprise"? No offence to Keith Lee, but he's not a big enough of a star to warrant such hype beforehand.

Should've just had him come out as an actual surprise that no one was expecting, unannounced.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Another boring fat guy who rambles almost as much as Wyatt. Once again, AEW underwhelms with yet another dud that WWE realized was worthless but TK hired him anyway because he’s the new Dixie Carter and needs every single leftover from the bigger company.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Jay White and Keith Lee debuted. Tony Khan went on like it was going to be some absolutely huge stars.

His credibility has to be dead. And no, I don't like the Keith Lee signing. Another ex WWE guy that is close to 40 years old


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Wow, another disappointment. 

Who could've seen that coming?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahahahaha go on sign mia yim just for the added shits and giggles


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JeSeGaN said:


> Wow, another disappointment.
> 
> Who could've seen that coming?


Tony fooled me twice. It's the old fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me gag. I wasn't going to get fooled a third time although I did check out a stream so maybe I was partially fooled. That's on me.

I don't know if this guy deliberately works people or if he genuinely thinks these are massive signings though.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been a Keith Lee fan for a long time now, so I'm happy as hell. Big charismatic dude who has a real aura a lot of current AEWs don't have due to his size and presence. 

Hopefully he's healthy and can drop a bit of weight, but I'm excited.

And yeah, Tony overhypes things to a comical degree, at this point I kinda know what to expect, although I wish he didn't do that shit.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I like Jay White, actually didn’t expect him at all, but, hype for Keith Lee? I still don’t get what’s so great about him.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

the_hound said:


> hahahahaha go on sign mia yim just for the added shits and giggles


God, don’t even joke about it. We already have her morbidly obese husband flopping around. We don’t need that charisma vacuum to stink up the mic too.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Cool moment if you ask me. My expectations weren't very high, and this exceeded them. I'm happy with it


----------



## BigMacAttack44 (Nov 15, 2021)

I don't even understand. There are a TON of great wrestlers out there and still TK just signs mediocre NXT talent. Where is the love for: Buddy Matthews? John Morrison?, Bray Wyatt?, EC3?, Jeff Hardy?, Braun Strowman? Buy out the contract for Mustafa Ali. This year, all the new signings have been "meh".


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

This is the talent that's supposed to change the game? I doubt any casuals care about him and I also doubt that he will still be a big part of AEW in 3 months.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I am not so much interested in how Keith Lee debuts but how he is positioned in AEW. Is Keith going to be next next Miro, mid carder his whole career in AEW or become main eventer and future World Champion.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good to see him All Elite.

Interested to see where he goes and what his first feud will be.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know if i'm excited but its a better surprise than I was expecting.

I was expecting some Impact castoff or some GCW goof, so the low expectations worked out this time for me.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I like Keith Lee but boy did he look really slow out there, looks like he put on a bit of weight too, hopefully he gets healthier again over the next few months.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hes okay but Tony hyped that shit like he was going to bring Shane or Cena.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He needs to lose 30 pounds asap, but we know Tony doesn't care about visuals. A guy who the belt is bigger than is about to be an undefeated title challenger lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im okay with Lee gaining weight. Makes him look like the biggest fucker atm in AEW. Im glad they billed him as about 340 pounds.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Keith’s size is what makes him different, especially with AEWs roster. I’m pretty pumped about him being here, should be a good addition!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> Keith’s size is what makes him different, especially with AEWs roster. I’m pretty pumped about him being here, should be a good addition!


Yep, he'll stand out a ton with that size.


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

thing that spelled the end for Lee in WWE was his health towards the end of his run. Hope his health is Khans main priority, because we've seen his lack of caring when Matt Hardy cracked his head that one time and let him still wrestle


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

My inner Keith fanboy is just screaming: YES. YES. HE'S HERE. I CAN BASK AGAIN. YES.

Being objective, I thought Kassidy made him look like a million bucks. And Keith looked great when it came to the power moves. Won't lie, he looks a bit heavier than I remember and his selling in the match wasn't great. But, I'm hoping he'll provide a different flavor to AEW and go far.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Underwhelmed. Even broken down Samoa Joe would have been more intriguing.


----------



## EDawg38 (Jan 2, 2022)

Keith Lee is great, A monster size of a guy who is also incredibly agile and is a 6 star match in ring performer.

I'm excited for Keith Lee's AEW career.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jay White and Keith Lee debuted. Tony Khan went on like it was going to be some absolutely huge stars.
> 
> His credibility has to be dead. And no, I don't like the Keith Lee signing. Another ex WWE guy that is close to 40 years old


I did'n even know who the fuck Jay White was lol

did a google search and saw he some clown from new Japan lol Tony will never learn.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

I enjoyed the match. He looked fat but his opponent doesn’t have an ounce of muscle to it kind of equals out. I just wish TK could hype these debuts adequately


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

AEW signs a WWE wrestler: AEW signing another WWE guy no new stars haha
AEW signs a indie wrestler: No ones knows who he is you call that a big name haha


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Must admit, wish he came in as a grizzled vet and all grey, just to distinguish him from the past.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

holy said:


> What was the need to announce and present him as a "surprise"? No offence to Keith Lee, but he's not a big enough of a star to warrant such hype beforehand.
> 
> Should've just had him come out as an actual surprise that no one was expecting, unannounced.


For most of the AEW fan base, he's a huge deal


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm pleased, Keith Lee back on TV and I get to see if the hype about Jay White is real without being up at 3am. I can't complain, I justed to his hype after Christian and after getting Punk he can't top they save Punk or Rock.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I need to see Kenny Omega at least attempt to One Winged Angel Keith Lee


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MEMS said:


> For most of the AEW fan base, he's a huge deal


Tbf them and the NXT fan base put way too many people in the star category. Great get though nonetheless


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

It's a good addition but when I TK said "Game Changer", he probably wanted to write Cake Eater.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

AEW morphing into Black-and-Gold NXT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> Keith’s size is what makes him different, especially with AEWs roster. I’m pretty pumped about him being here, should be a good addition!


I agree. The way he tossed Isiah Kassidy across the ring to start the match was the damnedest thing. And his Attitude Adjustment/Jackhammer finish was nice.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I wasn't very hyped at the potential of Keith Lee joining AEW but after seeing him on the show I feel like AEW could benefit a lot from having him. An agile big man. He automatically stands out from basically the rest of the roster. It was indeed great to see him be back to what he was in NXT.

Sure, he is "ex WWE" but that doesn't work here since the majority opinion has been that WWE misused him on the main roster and he got lumped in to a bunch of mass releases of solid talent.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

He doesn’t move the needle, how long until he ends up like Christian?


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Didja hear the crowd?

Baaask in his Glooory


I'm a mark. Don't care... I'm just glad he's out and wrestling again. Would love to see him as AEW champ at some point. But I'm cool if he doesn't

Not too worried about if he moves the needle. The man is just entertaining to watch.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yep


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He needs to lose 30 pounds asap, but we know Tony doesn't care about visuals. A guy who the belt is bigger than is about to be an undefeated title challenger lol.


Can we find a way for Cole to find whatever Lee loses?


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Jay White and Keith Lee debuted. Tony Khan went on like it was going to be some absolutely huge stars.
> 
> His credibility has to be dead. And no, I don't like the Keith Lee signing. Another ex WWE guy that is close to 40 years old


Facts and him having a competitive match with the private jobbers was hilarious. Tony Khan's credibility is dead


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Lee is a talented dude and wwe as usual didn’t know what to do with someone. I’m happy he’s going to be on national tv.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Khan hyped this like it was a 10/10 top signing when the outcome was probably a 6. Keith Lee is a decent signing but the over-promotion of the “surprise” was unnecessary and just hurt everyone. With AEWs booking, I’m expecting him to be another mid to upper midcard guy. Hurrah?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'm pleased, Keith Lee back on TV and I get to see if the hype about Jay White is real without being up at 3am. I can't complain, I justed to his hype after Christian and after getting Punk he can't top they save Punk or Rock.


*On a scale of Christian to CM Punk, I give this an Adam Cole. It's a solid addition, but not what we were expecting at that moment. At least they followed up with Daniel Bryan in the same segment. Tony Khan only hurt Keith Lee by overhyping his debut as a big star, game changer type signing. The only upside is it wasn't a complete downer like Christian because the majority of people were actually looking forward to his AEW debut.*


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

No offence but Keith Lee is no star power to me, did absolutely nothing in WWE 😂 why is TK hyping someone up like he did as a surprise when it turns out to be a WWE dud?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Don’t particularly care about Keith Lee. A failed HHH project. 
Also it looks like he has put on even more weight since leaving WWE


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Dixie Khan strikes again.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Of all the talent that was available and plausible, Keith Lee and Wyatt are the only two I expected. Jeff is definitely coming once he legally can. 

Keith looked pretty damn good in his debut match I must say. Impressive match. Loved the match.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I saw Jay White trending and thought that's the fucking surprise?? Another Bullet Club joke. Seeing Keith Lee after that was refreshing. Glad to see he's going with the Limitless persona.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

“GAME FUCKING CHANGER” 

If Punk & Bryan can’t even be game changers, Keith Lee definitely won’t be.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491589504985182209


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

He meant to say channel changer


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I like Keith Lee, and don’t understand a lot of the hate he gets on here, but Tony needs to stop overhyping everything…


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

WWE’s trash is Tony’s treasure. Just a fat guy who can take bumps, and if the dirt sheets are to be believed health problems.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Adam Cole is the new #1 contender for the comedy cowboys title, _if_ AEW was smart they would have Keith Lee _'push'_ Cole aside and beat Hangman for the belt asap.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

Not the best but not the worst signing. I doubt he's going to add anything to the show. I think having him come out as Punk's partner would have been more interesting. It felt very underwhelming him coming out for that match.

And seeing people overly mark out just to get on TV is very lame.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

You AEW haters have to realize that Tony Khan's not signing these guys for your benefit of shitting on them each and every time someone debuts, but it's what the AEW fans are asking for and in that, he delivers.

Fans wanted Danielson? Check. Fans wanted CM Punk? Check. Fans wanted Adam Cole? Check. Fans wanted Keith Lee? Check. Hell, the fans even wanted Danhausen and he gave them that. Soon, they'll want Athena, Kross and Scarlett, Toni Storm, Windham Rotunda is still out there. It's just a matter of when, not if.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Heard a bit about him, but never seen him wrestle. Sounds like he’s pretty good.

I like big guys, but AEW tends to under utilise their big guys.


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

He's talented. I just hope he improves from his awful promos in WWE. He bored me so much within one youtube clip I lost interest in him when he was there.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm happy to see him rebounce here, just don't sign his wife and make Rampage longer because the roster is overcrowded.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I like Keith Lee, happy with the signing he deserved to be booked better in WWE. But it will be the same formula, Keith Lee looking dominant and then he gets a championship match TNT or the world title, loses that then feuds with team Taz, and then after the hardy family office. And then relegated to Dark and Elevation.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

No shock this surprise was going to be a let down. This fat tub of lard is no star!!!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I like Keith Lee, and think on face value he's a great signing for AEW, but man, he looked bigger than ever. That in itself isn't the biggest problem- being bigger than most in AEW is a positive, and I'm willing to accept that it may have just seemed like he was bigger next to Isiah Kassidy. 

The issue is how slow he looked. Keith Lee's whole thing is "big man who can move like a little man", but damn, he looked to be struggling to move around the ring there. If he loses the athleticism, or at least a big chunk of it, then he's just a random big dude.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I like Keith Lee, and think on face value he's a great signing for AEW, but man, he looked bigger than ever. That in itself isn't the biggest problem- being bigger than most in AEW is a positive, and I'm willing to accept that it may have just seemed like he was bigger next to Isiah Kassidy.
> 
> The issue is how slow he looked. Keith Lee's whole thing is "big man who can move like a little man", but damn, he looked to be struggling to move around the ring there. If he loses the athleticism, or at least a big chunk of it, then he's just a random big dude.


Don't worry. Six months of doing YouTube Vids and Vlogs will sort him out in time for All Out.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Cooper09 said:


> No shock this surprise was going to be a let down. This fat tub of lard is no star!!!!


The crowd in attendance disagrees with you.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Cool signing and yet again everyone on this forum is negative and bitching.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's awesome to see the guy get the love that he deserves. The crowd loved his appearance last night. The video of Keith's surprise AEW debut has over 620k views on Youtube with the comments being nothing but positivity.

Now I hope that Tony takes his time on having Keith contend for titles. Just let him do his thing in the ring for awhile. Don't rush anything. Obviously eventually he will end up on Dark, which most of the roster has at least once. I feel like he has more of a chance of consistently being used on TV for a long time than 2.0 and we saw how much Tony has kept finding a way of using Garcia and 2.0 on TV. There is no one else on the roster like Keith, like I have said before.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491601426061021191


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

The man's not shredded but there's a ton of muscle underneath him. Its like saying that Mark Henry was fat. He's built like a weight lifter.. not a mr universe.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Besides Bray Wyatt, he was probably the best available free agent I can think of in terms of potential. He needs to lose a bit of weight though. Get back to the size he was at when he first came to NXT. I don't think he could do the kinds of moves he was doing at the size he is at now. He also seemed to be moving much slower which was something I noticed at the end of his WWE run as well. I love his size but I think he crossed a threshold where it is going to effect his ability in the ring. 

I'm just happy it wasn't Jeff hardy honestly. I don't need another washed up old veteran like Chris Jericho roaming around. At least Jericho reinvents himself once in a while. Jeff has been doing the same damn thing for like 25 years and it got old about 15 years ago.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

I wonder which fat power ranger he'll dress as?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Khan hyped this like it was a 10/10 top signing when the outcome was probably a 6. Keith Lee is a decent signing but the over-promotion of the “surprise” was unnecessary and just hurt everyone. With AEWs booking, I’m expecting him to be another mid to upper midcard guy. Hurrah?


Except it didn't hurt anyone. The crowd was massively hyped, losing their minds, chanting and poping for everything he did. And outside of the hate bubble on here, people are hyped on Reddit and social media. We'll see how the ratings breakdown looks as well.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

Razgriz said:


> The man's not shredded but there's a ton of muscle underneath him. Its like saying that Mark Henry was fat. He's built like a weight lifter.. not a mr universe.


Mark Henry was a weight lifter, which is why he was built like one.

Keith Lee is not a weight lifter, which is why he's built like the Stay Puft marshmallow Man.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Mark Henry was a weight lifter, which is why he was built like one.
> 
> Keith Lee is not a weight lifter, which is why he's built like the Stay Puft marshmallow Man.


Mark Henry, with his braids look, had the same body, he just wore a singlet. Wide as a brick house, just like Lee.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Mark Henry was a weight lifter, which is why he was built like one.
> 
> Keith Lee is not a weight lifter, which is why he's built like the Stay Puft marshmallow Man.


Nah, Lee may have extra weight, but he played college football in Texas prior to wrestling. 

Dude was probably a linemen, so he was strong AF even prior to wrestling.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

THANOS said:


> Mark Henry, with his braids look, had the same body, he just wore a singlet. Wide as a brick house, just like Lee.


Prime Henry was broad in the shoulders, massive arms and slimmer in the waist (not slim, I'm saying slimMER). 

Lee looks like a beach ball.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

classic E-drone racism

this dude was signing Lee's praises just the other day - but let someone just dare work elsewhere

I hope the community is up in arms about shit like this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491781458406608896


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seeing his work on the Indies, NXT, WWE, and his one match last night, it's clear Keith is as strong as an ox. The only thing I really worry about him going forward is conditioning. Because even in my ultra mark mode last night, even I couldn't not see how big he was compared to years past.



3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491601426061021191


Not as good as his last couple of themes where he sang them himself, but not bad.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Keith Lee is more "All You Can Eat" than "All Elite" amirite??


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Somebody bring in Scott Steiner to just shit on wrestlers repetitively. Then he puts over somebody and it's a huge surprise and star-making.

Big Poppa Pump!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This place is like a bunch of high school jocks that never left that mentality as they journeyed into adult hood. The fat jokes and in general body obsession with some of you “men” in this place is absurd. Keith Lee is a big fucking guy. He carries his weight well and can do things at his weight that very few in the industry have been able to. 

Everyone talks about how small and geeky and whatever other immature bull shit you can think of as your right hand is typing feverishly on your mobile device while your left hand is dipped in a bowl of Cheetos. Then they sign a guy like Lee who has a presence, a different body type and skill set. But nooo, it’s about how fat he is.

Maybe stop watching wrestling and go watch strong man competitions, or mark walhberg strutting around in his underwear or something. Fucking Christ with you people.


----------



## Chris Herrichico (Feb 27, 2015)

To all those cunts bitching and moaning about "This guy is too fat, that guy is too small, why don't all the guys look like bodybuilders?":

Just watch senile Vinnie's kiddie show and masturbate to Booman Reigns and all the other awesome superstars and exciting celebrities in the WWE universe....
Meanwhile WRESTLING fans will continue watching and enjoying AEW...


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

I mean, you can't go wrong signing the guy that SHOULD have won the Royal Rumble and beat Roman Reigns at Wrestlemania in front of 100k of his hometown fans in Dallas!

HOWEVER, this is Tony Khan and AEW we are talking about! They know how to overhype debuting people, but do not know what to do with them after they debut! Khan dropping the ball with CM Punk and Bryan Danielson tells you all you need to know!

I like Keith Lee and I am glad he got a job after WWE dropped the ball with him. However, I have ZERO confidence he will be used well in AEW.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Keith Lee tossing the skinny kid to the moon is why I watch wrestling.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont care for him.

Stupid facial expressions and awful promos.

Good in the ring is all I can say.

Gona be another signing that will just be there and nothing else.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

In some ways he’s a good addition. I don’t think he’s particularly great with some of the stuff I’ve seen in WWE, or based off his debut match… but he does have a presence, is over, and is a big guy who is athletic (might be a bit out of ring shape right now though). He does provide AEW with a piece of the puzzle they need.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

People being pissy because some suggest he should lean down a bit. It's a fact he gained weight. At his age and with the recent heart issues he should absolutely follow that advice.
Ffs he couldn't roll out of the ring at some point.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Looks like he got gassed very easy and Kassidy was selling and bumping real good for him.
I heard long term covid was an issue for him. Never watched too much of him before, how was his cardio when he was an indie darling? Nxt star?

Hopefully his contract isn’t for more than a year. He’s got enough name value to help put over some younger guys. He should be doing jobs for people like Bowens, Hobbs, Hook, Sammy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TonySirico said:


> Looks like he got gassed very easy and Kassidy was selling and bumping real good for him.
> I heard long term covid was an issue for him. Never watched too much of him before, how was his cardio when he was an indie darling? Nxt star?
> 
> Hopefully his contract isn’t for more than a year. He’s got enough name value to help put over some younger guys. He should be doing jobs for people like Bowens, Hobbs, Hook, Sammy


Prior to being sick his cardio was pretty damn good, similar to an Owens.


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Prior to being sick his cardio was pretty damn good, similar to an Owens.


For a disgusting fatbody, Kevin Owens is in extremely impressive cardiovascular shape.

if Keith Lee could get to 75% of that, he could be a star for AEW imo. He brings an element that nobody else does. 
but he looked like late 80s Andre out there last night.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Tony under-delivered.. As expected - so the question is; did he under-deliver, when I knew it would disappoint?


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> This place is like a bunch of high school jocks that never left that mentality as they journeyed into adult hood. The fat jokes and in general body obsession with some of you “men” in this place is absurd. Keith Lee is a big fucking guy. He carries his weight well and can do things at his weight that very few in the industry have been able to.
> 
> Everyone talks about how small and geeky and whatever other immature bull shit you can think of as your right hand is typing feverishly on your mobile device while your left hand is dipped in a bowl of Cheetos. Then they sign a guy like Lee who has a presence, a different body type and skill set. But nooo, it’s about how fat he is.
> 
> Maybe stop watching wrestling and go watch strong man competitions, or mark walhberg strutting around in his underwear or something. Fucking Christ with you people.


I kinda feel like half of the people in this forum are in high school or younger honestly.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

holy said:


> What was the need to announce and present him as a "surprise"? No offence to Keith Lee, but he's not a big enough of a star to warrant such hype beforehand.
> 
> Should've just had him come out as an actual surprise that no one was expecting, unannounced.


Being that AEW is a promotion for wrestling fans, rather than 8 year olds or a particular niche, we all know who he is already and appreciate him. So I think he is quite a big deal. Not a CM Punk or Brian Danielson big deal, but definitely a must have signing.

Stop pretending that this is an under-delivery people. I'd take ten Keith Lees over Bray Wyatt any day of the week.

He's going to get Adam Coled, where it's now the in thing to slate him because he's now in AEW. In WWE, he was a missed opportunity, in AEW though, let's all pick on his weight. 

As for those calling him fat, so are most of you, but I bet you can't move like he does in the ring.



RVD4200 said:


> I kinda feel like half of the people in this forum are in high school or younger honestly.


That would explain a lot, however I don't think they are. If they were, at least you could blame it on chronological immaturity.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

cai1981 said:


> I mean, you can't go wrong signing the guy that SHOULD have won the Royal Rumble and beat Roman Reigns at Wrestlemania in front of 100k of his hometown fans in Dallas!
> 
> HOWEVER, this is Tony Khan and AEW we are talking about! They know how to overhype debuting people, but do not know what to do with them after they debut! Khan dropping the ball with CM Punk and Bryan Danielson tells you all you need to know!
> 
> I like Keith Lee and I am glad he got a job after WWE dropped the ball with him. However, I have ZERO confidence he will be used well in AEW.


Where exactly did they drop the ball with Punk and Danielson?

Punk's been in the hottest feud in the company for the past three months and is putting over the best heel in the business right now who hasn't even come close to hitting his ceiling yet. Before that he and Kingston had a heated mini feud and an equally gritty match.

Danielson had three of the best matches against two AEW world champions in the span of a few months. Now he's building to an intriguing angle with another of their top stars in Moxley.

Am I missing something here?

Much to complain about with AEW's presentation at times, but the way they've treated Punk and Danielson isn't one of those things.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TonySirico said:


> For a disgusting fatbody, Kevin Owens is in extremely impressive cardiovascular shape.
> 
> if Keith Lee could get to 75% of that, he could be a star for AEW imo. He brings an element that nobody else does.
> but he looked like late 80s Andre out there last night.


If he can get his body back in shape, then he'll be in good position to do work


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jay White is someone that they can do something interesting with.

Keith Lee? His biggest appeal is being fat but moving around like a much smaller guy, but he's almost 40 and I don't see him getting any better in this regard. He'll be dead in the water soon, unless they give him a charming comedy gimmick and it somehow clicks with their audience.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

It was crazy to see King Switch on Dynamite!!! But, I fast-forwarded the minute Keith's fatass appeared


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Jay White is someone that they can do something interesting with.
> 
> Keith Lee? His biggest appeal is being fat but moving around like a much smaller guy, but he's almost 40 and I don't see him getting any better in this regard. He'll be dead in the water soon, unless they give him a charming comedy gimmick and it somehow clicks with their audience.


Keith will be fine if they actually use him right. He brings a unique presence and skill set to the table. No one else in AEW can do what he does. He is approaching 40 but he's in his prime, wrestling wise. Many guys stick around long after 40. He should have a good few years that they can get with him.

It wouldn't hurt for him to lose 30 pounds though, if he can. He did look a little bloated even by his standards.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Even Dave said hes to fat and is concerned. He was completed gassed and covered in sweat. The other guy carried the entire thing. Lee needs a diet asap and hopefully AEW has a doctor at ringside for his inevitable heart attack.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I thought he looked great and I'm happy he's there but man he looks in horrible shape. Got to drop at least 50 pounds and ideally like 75+.

I also listened to the Dave/Bryan show and when Dave's criticizing a man's weight, it's an issue. The weight, not Dave 😜


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I think this was a better debut match for Jeff Hardy but pretty impressive debut for Keith Lee. Looks huge compared to the tiny aew stars. I just hope his promos aren't as bad and laboured as in wwe. He should be presented like vadar and be a beast who doesn't say much.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Great promo, great in ring, unique look, bigger than over 90 percent of the roster. How is this a letdown or a bad sigining?! Did you fuckers even see that entrance?! He's OVER, over!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

He is definitely not a great promo. But looks impressive for a big guy. Could be the black world champion Tony has been dreaming about.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

THe man knows he's got a mountain to climb...this is his opportunity...he's not going to waste it...


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Even Dave said hes to fat and is concerned. He was completed gassed and covered in sweat. The other guy carried the entire thing. Lee needs a diet asap and hopefully AEW has a doctor at ringside for his inevitable heart attack.


Wtf? 🤣


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CovidFan said:


> I thought he looked great and I'm happy he's there but man he looks in horrible shape. Got to drop at least 50 pounds and ideally like 75+.
> 
> I also listened to the Dave/Bryan show and when Dave's criticizing a man's weight, it's an issue. The weight, not Dave 😜


50 and 75 are too much. Should stay above 3 bills IMO. I mean it's probably awful for his health but it does make him stand out on my wrestling show, which is most important


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Is he using his "Bearcat" gimmick?


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

Mister Abigail said:


> Keith Lee tossing the skinny kid to the moon is why I watch wrestling.


all eYEET wrestling


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

I wouldn't say he is fat or anything because he is always larger then most wrestlers but he seems to have lost something since his NXT days, his leapfrog aren't as good as they use to be and he looked a little slower in general. I hope it's maybe just ring rust but he is getting older so who knows.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

thisissting said:


> He should be presented like vadar and be a beast who doesn't say much.


Man, why does every fat-but-somewhat-mobile guy gotta get hit with the "should/could be the next Vader" saddle? It's such a disservice to Vader's legacy because a guy like Keith Lee will never match his intensity and believability period.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I thought he looked great, both literally and the way his debut was booked.

He has stated that he's got work to do, and I assume that's getting to his preferred weight, but he's really not far from where he's always been. Not making excuses, but he quite literally nearly died last year, and had to stop working out for a long time. He's clearly still getting over all of that.

People saying he needs to lose 75 pounds. That's ridiculous. A major part of his gimmick is the really big guy that does surprising things for his size. Take away his size, and the moves are way less impressive. Wrestling has always, and will always need a wide variety of styles and sizes in it's performers. All of the muscle marks are way too obsessed with this idea of having literally no wrestler on any roster, anywhere, that looks even slightly overweight. I don't remember this constant backlash over the likes of Vader.

We don't want, or need, another Big E or Lashley. We want a Keith Lee. The Keith Lee that a lot of us have been following for 5+ years. His performance on Dynamite was the closest we've seen to the real Keith Lee since NXT, and that alone makes me happy.

Also, people saying he was gassed and sweaty ... Lashley pants and sweats just as much as Lee. You want him to drop 75 pounds too?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope he does well in AEW.

He was absolutely sabotaged by WWE on the main reason. Each week they changed something about his look or presentation -- different themes, upper body top, singlets, name change, etc.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

His debut doing big numbers on YouTube.

In fact, it's the highest viewed AEW video of the last 3 weeks not involving Bryan Danielson.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Prime Henry was broad in the shoulders, massive arms and slimmer in the waist (not slim, I'm saying slimMER).
> 
> Lee looks like a beach ball.


Semantics. He wasn't much different. Fairly similar.

Vader was similar too, maybe even closer to Lee's bodytype.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Geeee said:


> 50 and 75 are too much. Should stay above 3 bills IMO. I mean it's probably awful for his health but it does make him stand out on my wrestling show, which is most important


Yeah, a 300 pound cruiserweight is a key aspect of his unique attributes.

If I were him I'd want to drop down to 310 or so.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

THANOS said:


> Semantics. He wasn't much different. Fairly similar.
> 
> Vader was similar too, maybe even closer to Lee's bodytype.


Yeah and Vader was fat, so what?

Lee is fat and useless. I actually watched his debut, he looked and moved horrible!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Yeah and Vader was fat, so what?
> 
> Lee is fat and useless. I actually watched his debut, he looked and moved horrible!!


He still moved around better than most other wrestlers that size.

What do you think made someone like Bam Bam Bigelow so unique and interesting? There's always a place for performers like that.

If everyone walked around looking fit and/or juiced, it would be boring. I don't want to watch Too Hot To Handle and other superficial reality shows like that in my AEW entertainment. I want variety.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

Lets see


Jedah said:


> Where exactly did they drop the ball with Punk and Danielson?
> 
> Punk's been in the hottest feud in the company for the past three months and is putting over the best heel in the business right now who hasn't even come close to hitting his ceiling yet. Before that he and Kingston had a heated mini feud and an equally gritty match.
> 
> ...


PUNK:

- Started him off with a pointless match with Darby Allin

- Alternated him between aimless promos on Dyanamite and facing jobbers on Rampage for a couple of momths

- Moved to facing jobbers on Dynamite after it was proven he is not a "needle mover"

- Overkilled the MJF feud with too many promos and exchanges that should have been done sparingly

- Lost his first AEW match on DYNAMITE and not on PPV.

DANIELSON:

- Had a DRAW with Omega in a non-title match in front of the largest crowd in AEW history in the biggest market in the US

- Inexplicably turned heel when he could easily be the biggest babyface and face of the company

- Had another DRAW in a title match with a lackluster wrestler and champion in Hangman Page

-Has his first AEW loss ON DYNAMITE instead of PPV to the same irrelevant and lackluster champion that no one cares is champion even after being put over on national television by a guy who was fresh off of main eventing Wrestlemamia.

- Is now trying to form a tag team and yet another AEW stable (as if they need another one on top of the 5,000 they already have) with Jon Moxley.


----------



## Razgriz (Jan 14, 2016)

Punk's and Danielson's booking are largely probably their own doing.

And really haven't been ruined. They're using their star power to rub other talent. That's what you're supposed to do.
Danielson is still getting put on mount rushmores from guys in WWE for best in ring workers of all time.

Guess we've been inundated by so much superhero booking for so long that people forget that it's totally okay to also take an L to elevate someone else.

As much as Page's title is not the hottest thing talking right now. Dude totally is getting a hell of a rub from the Danielson and Archer feuds. Showing that he can go with anyone.

Punk is taking MJF from red... to white hot. In the process they're also elevating Wardlow too. Look at where he is now vs where he was pre-punk feud.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Geeee said:


> 50 and 75 are too much. Should stay above 3 bills IMO. I mean it's probably awful for his health but it does make him stand out on my wrestling show, which is most important


I'd agree if he weren't 37. When you're nearing 40, health's more important than taking chances standing out for the next 2-7 years.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

_yawn_


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I see him as Brian Cage 2.0. Lack of promo will hurt him long term.

He will look great early showing his power and even have a couple title matches which he will do well but lose.

Then AEW will forget about him.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

This shit is funny af


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tell it like it is said:


> This shit is funny af
> View attachment 116617
> 
> View attachment 116618


Haha perfect


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

CovidFan said:


> I thought he looked great and I'm happy he's there but man he looks in horrible shape. Got to drop at least 50 pounds and ideally like 75+.
> 
> I also listened to the Dave/Bryan show and when Dave's criticizing a man's weight, it's an issue. The weight, not Dave 😜


again weight isn’t the big problem. It’s his wind.
Surely weight doesn’t help but his cardio is off. Way off.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Awareness said:


> Man, why does every fat-but-somewhat-mobile guy gotta get hit with the "should/could be the next Vader" saddle? It's such a disservice to Vader's legacy because a guy like Keith Lee will never match his intensity and believability period.


It's a compliment to Keith Lee, vader is one of my favourite wrestlers. But he talked like ned flanders. There's some fair comparisons between them both. I don't like Keith Lees promos.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I hated JR calling him a young man, young kid throughout the match. He is nearly 40 for christs sake! Sometimes the hyperbole of the commentators just makes you feel like your being talked to like a little child.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Never see the appeal of this fuckface.


----------



## RockettotheCrockett (Oct 30, 2021)

I think Keith is unique. He makes an impression just standing in the ring. But you got to book him smart. Firstly no squash matches against nameless jobbers. He was a big deal when he was in NXT so give him regular appearances on Dynamite or Rampage. Not Dark or Elevation. Secondly book him into a feud immediately. Or build him up into one. Give the guy some story lines to work with. Maybe a feud with the House of Black or Andrade? And I hope he doesn't become part of a stable. He is too good for that.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

If he had a manager he’d be much more interesting to me. His promo style sounds like he tried to read a thesaurus moments before going through the curtain and it feels so unbelievable. They did well at making him look like a powerhouse and not the floppy big guy he’s bound to be in the future. Hopefully they’re smart enough to know he can just be a quick big guy, because there’s 138 other wrestlers on the roster doing the floppy thing already.

AEW always hits the ball out of the park with their vignettes. Even got me excited for the Dark Order originally. I hate when wrestlers debut with no television hype, no storyline and no character explanation. Would make Excalibur’s job much more easy than trying to remember which gym he wrestled wrestler #894 in.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Happy for his debut. Thought he looked great.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

THANOS said:


> He still moved around better than most other wrestlers that size.
> 
> What do you think made someone like Bam Bam Bigelow so unique and interesting? There's always a place for performers like that.
> 
> If everyone walked around looking fit and/or juiced, it would be boring. I don't want to watch Too Hot To Handle and other superficial reality shows like that in my AEW entertainment. I want variety.


Yeah but Bam Bam wasn't spoken about like a big deal...thats the difference my child!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sad Panda said:


> This place is like a bunch of high school jocks that never left that mentality as they journeyed into adult hood. The fat jokes and in general body obsession with some of you “men” in this place is absurd. Keith Lee is a big fucking guy. He carries his weight well and can do things at his weight that very few in the industry have been able to.
> 
> Everyone talks about how small and geeky and whatever other immature bull shit you can think of as your right hand is typing feverishly on your mobile device while your left hand is dipped in a bowl of Cheetos. Then they sign a guy like Lee who has a presence, a different body type and skill set. But nooo, it’s about how fat he is.
> 
> Maybe stop watching wrestling and go watch strong man competitions, or mark walhberg strutting around in his underwear or something. Fucking Christ with you people.



There's like a 400 reply thread here where people are Cumming over HOOK because he looks like an underwear model.


Does look matter or not? Or only when you want it too?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Tell it like it is said:


> This shit is funny af
> View attachment 116617
> 
> View attachment 116618



I could also say its sad people have nothing to do other than go back 2 years through some guys twitter to try to win the tribal internet wrestling wars.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't mind him, more fat guys need to come back in to wrestling like the 80s and 90s I say. He should gain more weight if anything. Yokozuna style and vignettes where he's cleared the whole catering table.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> This shit is funny af
> View attachment 116617
> 
> View attachment 116618


I know this guy doesn't care if he looks like an idiot but Io Shirai is in pretty much the same spot as Keith Lee was. Vince basically punting on all of HHH's NXT 1.0 guys


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Yeah but Bam Bam wasn't spoken about like a big deal...thats the difference my child!


He was in ECW. Also, Vader was a big deal in WCW & WWE for a bit.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Yeah but Bam Bam wasn't spoken about like a big deal...thats the difference my child!


BBB was a HUGE deal everywhere. In the 80s he had all the managers wanting him for weeks or months. When he went to WCW he attacked Goldberg. I didn’t see him debut in ECW but I did see his matches. He started main event everywhere. He and Vader were a tag team in New Japan.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

THANOS said:


> He was in ECW. Also, Vader was a big deal in WCW & WWE for a bit.


Yeah but Vader could wrestle.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I was away to say bam bam and vader were definitely a big deal although wwf dropped the ball on vader. For all the japanese wrestling marks on here will know how huge vader was in Japan. One of their biggest stars for years.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Yeah but Vader could wrestle.


As can Keith Lee. Very good I will add. I don't understand the point you're trying to make by stating that?


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

THANOS said:


> As can Keith Lee. Very good I will add. I don't understand the point you're trying to make by stating that?


He can't wrestle. He is utter crap.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wrasslin_casual said:


> He can't wrestle. He is utter crap.


To each their own, but I completely disagree.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

weather you like him or not this guy will be forgotten and under cheers in months to come or up to a year, If I'm wrong ill get you all ice-cream to buy your love just like cm punk.


----------

